# Cheated by a Private Company



## sam757 (May 29, 2014)

Hi,

I was in UAE for the last 40 days on Visit visa ,the main purpose of visit was to find a job in UAE ,at the 18th day of my visit i got offer from an advertising company,and from 6th may appointed as an accountant with negotiated salary of 4k Pm Incl everything. From 6th may to 22th may i have worked in that company because that company told me that they have little delay in issuing new work visa ,so we need to extend your visit to 20 more days,by telling all this they convinced me . but on 36th day of my visit i told them that my visit has to be extended otherwise i have to exit from here, then they made a weird statement that 'its your duty to extend visit visa when a company needs time to hire you' .i didn't had money with me at that time so i couldn't apply for that, then my plan was to exit uae on 25th may (40 day of visit) and to wait for work visa so i asked my company to pay my salary for 20 days ,they agreed,but then only i understand that they were cheating, on 24th may which is on Saturday(holiday) one of the manager called me to collect my salary 1000AED ,i just asked him how it come 1000 AED ?,if this is the situation then how can i believe your company in future .then i released that they are not going to send me work visa also because its their habit to make work visit visa candidates by paying low salary and not to give work visa, by doing this company could save visa expenses, just like me some other peoples are also waiting for their work visa some of them are in Kizuiz(Iran) for last 22 days ....



Experts Please tell me how can i complain about this company,i just wanted to make them pay penalty without having any problem for me .i dont have copy of appointment letter they took it after signing ,but what i have is only some emails from managers about work and company email id ,and proof of vouchers that i have signed ,and some witness those who saw me in my cabin,and name in their attendance register ,so please give me solution i have spend about 5k aed for my visit and all


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Which emirate were you working in?


----------



## sam757 (May 29, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Which emirate were you working in?


I was working in Dubai Emirate


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll move your post to the Dubai forum.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can make a complaint in person at the Ministry of Labour - but you need to have the complaint typed in Arabic at the typing centre next door. They will only type the complaint if you show them your Labour card & Labour contract - which you don't yet have.
You could therefore call their helpline freephone number (800 665) and there is a complaint option within the phone menus.
I suspect, however, that as you don't yet have a labour card they will refer you to the Immigration department.
There are some big risks in complaining - firstly you will make enemies of the company and if your immigration status is not correct, then you could be fined or deported by the immigration department.
Do you have any paperwork from the company and do you have your original passport?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

sam757 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in UAE for the last 40 days on Visit visa ,the main purpose of visit was to find a job in UAE ,at the 18th day of my visit i got offer from an advertising company,and from 6th may appointed as an accountant with negotiated salary of 4k Pm Incl everything. From 6th may to 22th may i have worked in that company because that company told me that they have little delay in issuing new work visa ,so we need to extend your visit to 20 more days,by telling all this they convinced me . but on 36th day of my visit i told them that my visit has to be extended otherwise i have to exit from here, then they made a weird statement that 'its your duty to extend visit visa when a company needs time to hire you' .i didn't had money with me at that time so i couldn't apply for that, then my plan was to exit uae on 25th may (40 day of visit) and to wait for work visa so i asked my company to pay my salary for 20 days ,they agreed,but then only i understand that they were cheating, on 24th may which is on Saturday(holiday) one of the manager called me to collect my salary 1000AED ,i just asked him how it come 1000 AED ?,if this is the situation then how can i believe your company in future .then i released that they are not going to send me work visa also because its their habit to make work visit visa candidates by paying low salary and not to give work visa, by doing this company could save visa expenses, just like me some other peoples are also waiting for their work visa some of them are in Kizuiz(Iran) for last 22 days ....
> 
> ...


Working in the country without a valid work visa can put you into big trouble. Unfortunately, There is no way you can complain, since you do not have a work permit visa.
It is always good to work in companies that have good background and are multi-cultured companies. You seldom have issues. Me being an Indian, I would not suggest working with an Indian owner run business. They make you slog and dont care about their employees.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I would assume that you are not the only one there without a visa and as you have nothing to lose just make an 'anonymous tip' to the MOL and say there are people working without visa there.


----------

